

Understanding Angular 2.0 by creating a simple Todo app - fazlerocks
http://www.htmlxprs.com/post/54/creating-a-super-simple-todo-app-using-angular-2-tutorial

======
claudiug
I hope that I will not be down voted, but I will say it...

Jesus Christ, that looks so complicated....

